# La Vuelta 2015



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just watched today's stage of the cycle race, Mijas to Málaga - they went through Velez Málaga, Lynn, were you out watching it?

Coming through Alcalá tomorrow! I will probably stay on the roof terrace and watch them through binoculars. Then they will become the first traffic to cross the brand new bridge from Puerto Real to Cádiz.

On TVE1, TVE2 and TDP if you have Spanish TDT channels, or Eurosport.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Just watched today's stage of the cycle race, Mijas to Málaga - they went through Velez Málaga, Lynn, were you out watching it?
> 
> Coming through Alcalá tomorrow! I will probably stay on the roof terrace and watch them through binoculars. Then they will become the first traffic to cross the brand new bridge from Puerto Real to Cádiz.
> 
> On TVE1, TVE2 and TDP if you have Spanish TDT channels, or Eurosport.


Yes, but more by coincidence than design. I'm not interested in cycling but the race was coming through Torre del Mar at exactly the time I was leaving the gym this afternoon, and of course the road was closed so I had no choice but to stand and watch! There was quite a crowd gathered, a lot waving flags of various countries, and many stayed to clap and cheer the stragglers after the leading group had passed through.

My OH is a fan and went to watch as they passed through Velez, it means a lot more to him than it does to me as he might actually have a chance of recognising somebody!


----------



## jacochipiona (Jul 19, 2013)

The Vuelta is coming thru Chipiona on Wednesday. Can't wait, it will go past our business.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, from a distance the bridge looks like a spider's web and rather charming,
We also have a tranvia from Chiclana to San Fernando and onwards to Cadiz and the first leg is supposed to be finished, at long last, in December.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

apparently it's coming through Jávea..... can you tell I'm beside myself with excitement  


there _is _a lot of excitement here though - we have very active cycling clubs here & local FB groups are full of discussions about it


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> apparently it's coming through Jávea..... can you tell I'm beside myself with excitement
> 
> 
> there _is _a lot of excitement here though - we have very active cycling clubs here & local FB groups are full of discussions about it


I went to see it once ages ago when we lived in Madrid.
What a let down.
Loads of motorbikes and policecars to start with. Vroom, vroom, vroom. Oh! Those were the bikes gone through in a flash, and about 10 mins more of backup vehicles, ambulances, police cars...
Not my thing really.
However, OH falls asleep in front of the tour everyday that he can as it's on at siesta time.
Today apparently someone was fined? thrown out? because he held on to a car so hitched a lift! Does he not realise that millions of people can see what he's doing???


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> apparently it's coming through Jávea..... can you tell I'm beside myself with excitement
> 
> 
> there _is _a lot of excitement here though - we have very active cycling clubs here & local FB groups are full of discussions about it


And, I think, onwards to Moraira?

I echo your excitement. However, for a couple of magical hours the roads will be free of the zillions of cyclists going slowly and four abreast (talking to one another) up our mountain roads and causing traffic chaos. I look forward to it.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Comes through here on Sunday, I'd like to go but I can imagine it will be a nightmare traffic and people wise.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

They've been and gone - here they are crossing the Roman bridge down the hill from us. Only another 100km to go ...


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I went to see it once ages ago when we lived in Madrid.
> What a let down.
> Loads of motorbikes and policecars to start with. Vroom, vroom, vroom. Oh! Those were the bikes gone through in a flash, and about 10 mins more of backup vehicles, ambulances, police cars...
> Not my thing really.
> ...


Nibali was thrown out - he was one of the favourites. He crashed and was dropped by the peloton. They can hold on to team cars for a short time while they receive aid, instructions, food, etc. But he held on for ages.

The tours make much better viewing on the TV, when you can get an idea of what's happening as well as seeing the countryside.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> Nibali was thrown out - he was one of the favourites. He crashed and was dropped by the peloton. They can hold on to team cars for a short time while they receive aid, instructions, food, etc. But he held on for ages.
> 
> The tours make much better viewing on the TV, when you can get an idea of what's happening as well as seeing the countryside.


Exactly, if you really like the Tour, la Vuelta etc you get much more info about the race by watching it on tv


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

We'll I have watched it and its a bloody joke as the ones way out in the lead are on bloody motorbikes- how is that fair?

Disgruntled, Tunbridge Wells


----------

